# Eigene Webseite - Bitte um Feedback



## Munro22983 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe endlich mal Zeit gefunden meine eigene Webseite zu basteln.
Es dreht sich um Themen die mich so bewegen. Muß natürlich noch mit Inhalten gefüllt werden aber was haltet Ihr davon bis jetzt?

Gamer83.de


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. Januar 2014)

Gute Seite, aber was soll der Facebook-Dreck?

Und wie sieht's mit aktuelleren Games aus? Aber sonst schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön.


----------



## XcTus (30. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir gut. Für meinen Geschmack ein wenig dunkel aber das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## Munro22983 (30. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die komplimente!
Freut mich dass sie soweit ganz gut ist, vor allem gefiel mir der plötzliche traffic 

Gute Seite, aber was soll der Facebook-Dreck?
--> Das war in der Tat nur ein Versuch. Kommt wieder weg denke ich. 

Und wie sieht's mit aktuelleren Games aus?
--> Ganz aktuelle Spiele wird schwierig da ich gerne etwas warte bis der Preis passt. Aber wenn was entsprechendes raus kommt, wird natürlich geprüft!


----------



## nay (31. Januar 2014)

Schöne Seite. Die Navigations-Buttons würde ich noch gegen gestylte HTML-Links austauschen, damit der google bot was zum indexieren hat (Home Games Test Hardware Blog Impressum). Darf man fragen mit was du die Seite erstellt hast?


----------



## DiabloJulian (1. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir! Nur mal so als Anregung, kenne mich mit Webdesign etc. noch nicht aus: Kann man die Tabelle mit den ganzen Games so gestalten, dass man die Spiele z.B. nach dem Erscheinungsdatum ordnen kann?


----------



## Munro22983 (1. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Tip mit Navigations-Buttons.. da muss ich mich jedoch erstmal etwas einarbeiten. 
Die Tabelle ist so ein Ding was ich vor mir her schiebe.. Habe weder Lust eine per HTML zu schreiben, noch das ganze als Bilddatei einzustellen wie es jetzt ist. Ich arbeite daran. Ware noch auf meine MySQL Datenbank. Dann wird alles besser... und sortierbar!


----------



## Rho (1. Februar 2014)

MySQL wäre dafür ein ziemlicher Overkill. Ein wenig JavaScript reicht schon aus für eine sortierbare Tabelle. Gibt sogar schon fertige Komponenten, die man direkt einsetzen kann: DataTables (table plug-in for jQuery)


----------



## Munro22983 (2. Februar 2014)

Puh.. einiges geschafft.. 
Hab die Tabelle mal per Excel WebApp eingebunden. Finde ich das einfachste. 
Mit den anderen Sachen kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Außerdem neuer Blogbeitrag und Wunschliste.


----------



## DjangOC (2. Februar 2014)

Ähm ja, mal aus ner anderen Perspektive
1, WOOOO bekomm man ne 256MB SSD (M = Mega/ G = Giga /B = Byte (reihung aus 8 bits))
2, mach bei Hardware ein anderes, oder überarbeitetes Bild hin, der Kabelbinder ist ja mal zum Kotzen, geil wäre wenn du da so was à la 4 Way Titan hasst, und dann in S/W mit zwischen Stufen.
3, also ich vermute mal das da beim Prozzi ein K unterging, oder? - wie magst du denn sonst mit normaler OCing Kühlung um mehr als 300MHz übertakten?

Aber sonst echt gut geworden.


----------



## Munro22983 (2. Februar 2014)

UUUPS! Der Tippfehler mit den Festplatten ist korrigiert. 
Also ich finde das Bild toll  Ne, war ne Notlösung aus meiner Fotogalerie vom Handy. 
Muß noch ein Tage warten, dann hab ich wieder ein paar Credits bei Fotolia frei. 

Zur CPU... Ich habe leider kein K.  Übertaktet hab ich zurzeit im CPU Bereich nur den Turbo-Modus.


----------



## Oozy (2. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällt die Website auch ganz gut 

Bei "Test" -> "Crysis 2" sind die Bilder vor dem Text, sodass der Text teilweise abgeschnitten wird und hinter dem Bild verschwindet.


----------



## Munro22983 (2. Februar 2014)

Kannst mir da mal nen screenshot schicken?
Düfte gar nicht sein und habs auch soeben kontrolliert..


----------



## Oozy (2. Februar 2014)

Kannst du da was erkennen?


----------



## Munro22983 (2. Februar 2014)

Oh ja das ist schlecht. Was für einen Browser verwendest du? Bei den üblichen hab ich den Fehler nicht. Die Bilder müssten den Text abweisen.


----------



## Oozy (3. Februar 2014)

Safari Webbroswer, iOS 7.0.3 mit dem iPhone.

Wie es am Computer aussieht, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Munro22983 (3. Februar 2014)

Ok mit dem konnte ich noch nicht testen...
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Sf-y (3. Februar 2014)

An sich ist die Website schlicht gehalten was für mich persönlich okay ist, jedoch spalten sich dort Meinungen.
Für mich jedoch vom optischen zu dunkel.

Nachdem ich mal den Zweck dieser Webseite gelesen habe, denke ich das du mit dem Blog(Script) wie es mir erscheint
bei den ganzem Themen die du ansprechen möchtest irgendwann Platzprobleme bekommst. Meine persönliche Meinung wäre
auf Community CMS umzusteigen. Das hinzufügen von eigenen Scripten oder einzelnen Seiten gestalten sich hierbei ganz einfach. 

Mit deinem auf der Startseite angesprochenen Themen würde ich diese in die Navigation je nach Genre trennen, damit der Besucher gezielt
in den Themenbereich springen kann nachdem er sucht.

Nun kommen wir zur Optik der Webseite:
Die Kunst darin eine Webseite ansprechend zu machen ist neben dem Inhalt auf dem ersten Blick, auch die passende Farbwahl.

Deine Webseite ist dunkel (Schwarz Grau Verlauf) was an sich kein Problem darstellt. Aber entscheidend ist der Inhalt der dargestellt wird.
Wenn der Content deiner Webseite Weiß ist, sollte der Text nicht ganz schwarz sein da dieses nach langer Zeit für die Augen sehr anstrengend ist.
Empfehlenswert sind Farbwerte welche ab einem dunklem Grau beginnen. 

Es ist immer schwierig eine Webseite für jeden Geschmack zu erstellen. Vor allem wenn man alles alleine macht von Design bis hin zum Inhalt,Bilder etc.

Ich hoffe trotzdem das deine Webseite gut besucht wird 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Munro22983 (4. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen.. 
Das mit den Farbwerten ist natürlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Munro22983 (5. Februar 2014)

Also ich muß da nochmal nachhaken...
Hab mich jetzt ein bisschen umgeschaut. Ich verstehe nicht warum schwarze Schrift auf weißem Grund schlecht sein soll. Das ist doch bei 80% der Internetseiten so oder? Hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Dass die Seite recht dunkel gehalten ist, gebe ich zu. Das war aber Absicht weil ich mich nicht für eine Themenfarbe entscheiden konnte.


----------



## Sf-y (6. Februar 2014)

Munro22983 schrieb:


> Also ich muß da nochmal nachhaken...
> Hab mich jetzt ein bisschen umgeschaut. Ich verstehe nicht warum schwarze Schrift auf weißem Grund schlecht sein soll. Das ist doch bei 80% der Internetseiten so oder?


 
Schlecht ist es nicht direkt und ja es ist Richtig das es bei vielen Internetseiten so ist. Jedoch wenn du viel Text schreibst ist es sinnvoller die Farbe nicht ganz in Schwarz zu lassen, sondern einen Farbwert von #0d0d0d - #141414. Dieses verhindert das beim lesen die Augen irgendwann wehtun.
Deine Webseite ist ja sehr dunkel, das heißt das der User die dunkle Farbe rechts und Links hat die zudem mit dem kleinen Content und der schwarzen Schrift sehr erdrückend wirkt (meine persönliche Meinung).

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich betrachte die Webseite aus Sicht eines Webdesigner's.


----------



## Munro22983 (6. Februar 2014)

Ahh.. alles klar.
Jetzt hab ichs verstanden. Verstehe das keineswegs falsch. Bin ja dankbar für solche Kritik, sonst hätte ich diesen Thread nicht eröffnet.

Werde das mal versuchen.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Februar 2014)

also quasi kontrast-reduktion?


----------



## Sf-y (6. Februar 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also quasi kontrast-reduktion?



Ja kann man so sagen... Indem man das schwarz abschwächt im content Bereich...


----------



## jamie (6. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das Layout ein Bissel langweilig. das ist halt so ein Standard Tabellenlayout, wie man es nun mal macht, wenn man mit Html und CSS anfängt, spannend ist das aber nicht. Ich würde auch ruhig mal den Bildschirm in seiner ganzen Breite ausnutzen.


----------



## Defenz0r (6. Februar 2014)

Nichts für ungut, die Seite ist schlecht.
Warum sollten Benutzer auf deiner Seite verweilen?
Das sieht mir eher nach einem Tagebuch aus, nichts für Ungut.
Kann gut sein das es einer deiner Anfänge ist, 
da musst du noch viel lernen.


Dies ist eine Kritik und keine Wertung deiner Arbeit, 
solltest du das nicht verstehen und nicht genau das an deiner Arbeit(deiner Webseite) verbessern was andere kritisieren, 
kommst du nicht von der Stelle und wirst nicht besser.


Diese Antwort ist genau das was du hören sollst und es hat Gründe warum sie so "allgemein" ist.


----------



## Munro22983 (7. Februar 2014)

Jo nur her damit.. alles gut 
Klingt zwar erstmal hart aber ok.. 

Hab mal die Sache mit der Schriftfarbe umgesetzt und etwas mehr Farbe in den Hintergrund gebracht. 
ZUR SEITE


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2014)

Gamer83.de



> Platz 4: The Eldar Scrolls 5 - Skyrim (2011)



The *Elder* Scrolls 

Das selbe auch in deiner Spieleliste die übrigens, unter deinen Games, eine riesige freie Fläche hat.


----------



## Munro22983 (17. Februar 2014)

Soooo... 
Habe nun nach langem Überlegen den Umzug zum Wordpress CMS gewagt. 
Was meint Ihr? Ich persönlich finde alles etwas zu groß und bollig. Aber durch das responsive Design stört das eigentlich nicht. 

www.gamer83.de


----------

